# Mud Buddy...nah Go Devil of Utah is for me



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

I am not getting paid for this, I have no interest in the company. I just like to see good guys succeed. I have an old 23hp go devil long shaft. When I say old, I have had it for about 4+ years and I bought it used. Well it was in need of some minor repairs to keep it pushing my boat. 

I spoke to Mud Buddy a few times for other items like seals, props, etc. Every time I went in there I felt like they were looking down on me. They were never very helpful. Needless to say I never wanted to do business with them but since they seem to have the monopoly in Utah I thought I didn't have much choice. 

Recently I discoverd Go Devil of Utah. These guys explained everything that I needed to do to fix my proplems over the phone. I didn't feel comfortable in my skills so I asked if they could do it. They said you bet bring it on down. 

My boat is now fixed and they only charged me $15 bucks. 

While there I never felt inferior or looked down upon even though my motor is old, and the boat is even older. They didn't try to sell me anything I didn't need and gave me suggestions of what I could do with my set up. 

These guys are great and I just want to see them succeed. 

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Amen!!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Good service from anybody, anytime, needs to be rewarded. It is always good to hear stories like that! That's how businesses grow and prosper...thanks for the heads up!
R


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Where is this place located at?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow! I have purchased 2 mudmotors from Mudbuddy and the service has always been tops, sorry to hear about your experience. Both Mudbuddy and Go-devil make some fine products, I have met the guys from Go-devil at some of the events and they seem top notch as well.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

rjefre said:


> Good service from anybody, anytime, needs to be rewarded. It is always good to hear stories like that! That's how businesses grow and prosper...thanks for the heads up!
> R


+1


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i came in to mud buddy with a homemade longtail and a generator engine and they were happy to help me out any way they could. i now own a mud buddy and am happy so far with the service provided. though, competition is usually good for the consumer.


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Go Devil of Utah is tops in my book. They have always taken care of me on EVERYTHING I have needed. Can't say enough good things about em. Keep up the great work men!
NN


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Another +1 for the GD guys. I usta get all my stuff done by Val before he retired. he ALWAYS treated me really well. I'm a member of a nationwide Mud Motor forum, and they stay away from MB in droves! I personally dont have anything bad to say about MB, I'd own one if I came across one at the right price. but I am tickled to death with my GoDevil. another local mud motor maker I would highly consider if I were in the market for a new motor is www.UtahMarshMotors.com I know the owner (mark) personally, and he does great work at reasonable prices. just FYI. 

The Gee


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

Personally i would have to agree MB has not been known for there customer service, guys from the DU have brought it up before, i bought my motor from them and have had a few minor icing problems with it, that were easily fixed, but i felt like i was pulling teeth to get answers or warranty work done, I kinda got that same feeling before i bought the motor, but afterwards it was really bad. I think they make an awesome product, that does what is supposed to do and is built well, but i think there business is very poorly run. I think next time i spend thousand of dollars on short shaft it will be from GD, Just my opinion based on personal experience,


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow.That hard to beleave.I have bought a mudmotor from mud buddy and they have treated me great. I have never had a problom with them. It to bad you feel the way you do.


----------

